# Multiple zroot/ROOT entities after freebsd-update?



## aiwangfeng (Nov 19, 2022)

Hi,

I found a wired thing about my zroot pool recently after running freebsd-update, though the system is working fine.
There are some zroot/ROOT/* filesystems with MOUNTPOINT to be / beside zroot/ROOT/default.


```
[root@proliant ~]# zfs list 
NAME                                           USED  AVAIL     REFER  MOUNTPOINT
zroot                                         27.9G   181G       88K  /zroot
zroot/ROOT                                    22.2G   181G       88K  none
zroot/ROOT/13.1-RELEASE-p1_2022-09-04_221826     8K   181G     8.74G  /
zroot/ROOT/13.1-RELEASE-p2_2022-11-11_222642     8K   181G     9.35G  /
zroot/ROOT/13.1-RELEASE-p3_2022-11-15_205540     8K   181G     9.15G  /
zroot/ROOT/13.1-RELEASE-p3_2022-11-16_220104     8K   181G     9.19G  /
zroot/ROOT/13.1-RELEASE_2022-08-16_225514        8K   181G     14.5G  /
zroot/ROOT/default                            22.2G   181G     9.42G  /
zroot/tmp                                      360K   181G      360K  /tmp
zroot/usr                                     5.59G   181G       88K  /usr
zroot/usr/home                                 733M   181G      733M  /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports                                898M   181G      898M  /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src                                 4.00G   181G     4.00G  /usr/src
zroot/var                                     31.8M   181G       88K  /var
zroot/var/audit                                288K   181G      288K  /var/audit
zroot/var/crash                                 88K   181G       88K  /var/crash
zroot/var/log                                 26.8M   181G     26.8M  /var/log
zroot/var/mail                                4.48M   181G     4.48M  /var/mail
zroot/var/tmp                                   88K   181G       88K  /var/tmp
```
I am wondering what they are.
Is it OK to destroy them?

Thanks.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 19, 2022)

Its a new feature - freebsd-update(8) will create new BE when used.

You can disable this behavior with `CreateBootEnv no` in /etc/freebsd-update.conf file.


----------



## aiwangfeng (Nov 20, 2022)

vermaden said:


> Its a new feature - *freebsd-update(8)* will create new BE when used.
> 
> You can disable this behavior with *CreateBootEnv no* in */etc/freebsd-update.conf* file.


Got it.

Thanks.


----------

